# Poll: Are You a Morning or an Evening Person?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Time for a telling poll: 
Not only is the question whether you are a morning or evening person, but also whether the person closest to you in your life is a morning or evening person (if this applies to you). When you both happen to be early birds, are you able to get along because of that? When you both are late night vampires, is that working out OK with you both? And of course: when one of you is a morning person and the other an evening person, how do you solve that problem?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Morning, definitely. My energy levels are up, my mind is clear, and I can get more done. It seems when evening breaks, my mind wants to wind down; I'm not up for much serious thought. Fortunately, my spouse likes to turn in early, so it's all good. I usually am up an hour before she is, so I take the time for personal study or music listening or morning walks. As Kahlil Gabran says, let there be spaces in your togetherness.

The bad thing is, it cuts down on the night-life activities, like concerts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

Morning - up at 6 to enjoy a leisurely rise - tea, interweb chat, feed the dog etc. Snoring on the sofa by 10pm and parties are (almost) a no-no.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Definitely a morning person. When I was younger, I was more of a night person. I worked midnights for many years. Throughout that time, though, my body started changing, and while I still liked the night time, I realized that I really loved mornings before going to bed.

Recently, I switched to day shift and found that I feel so much better now. I go to bed by 9pm and wake up around 4:30. I have time to read a little and just chill out before going to work.

My wife is more of a night person, but it works out great. I get my alone time in the morning; she gets her alone time when I go to bed, and we both get to sleep at night. On vacations, it's nice, too. I get up really early and get to watch the sunrise with coffee and a book, then bring her coffee when she wakes up, then have breakfast and hit the day.

All-in-all, mornings are quiet and peaceful. I don't have much of a night life anymore, but that's ok. I'm 47, and I had plenty of that when I was younger. Now I fit my life to my biological clock, and I'm so much less tired all the time. I feel better than I have in years.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

If I had to choose, I'd be a morning person - but these days, in all honesty, I'm a mid-morning person, or even an afternoon person. It takes me ages to stop slobbing around in my dressing-gown. Mind you, I do think *Talk Classical* is largely to blame...

I'm definitely not an evening person. I have always hated staying up late, because then I can't get to sleep properly and feel rotten the next day.

I like a fresh morning feeling - a good cup of coffee, and then, if I don't procrastinate, I can get on with a bit of fiddle practice. My fingers will be very stiff at first, but then I'll get into the groove and be able to give an Irish jig all the *whiny-slide* it needs, and a good Scots Strathspey the best of *snaps*.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I've always been a morning person. As a child, I used to get up at 5.30 (a.m.) to serve at 6.30 Mass.That early training has never left me. When I did an Open University degree (distance learning) I used to get up early (4.30 a.m.) to watch the TV broadcasts (in the days before video recorders were generally available). As I was doing computing, I was also able to get a superb signal to dial into the main computer which was also underused at that time. Then it was time to go off for a days work. This was before the internet and I was lucky to have my own PC. Most people had to go to a local college to use a teletypewriter to key their programs in  (and  I'm showing my age!)

Nowadays, I've slowed down a bit. I'm still a morning person, although it's more like 7.30 a.m.

I have a feeling this poll will be skewed for a while until all the night owls emerge and then we'll get a more balanced result.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, the evening sets in and the night owls show activity, turning their heads from one side to the other. We are 100% evening persons, just like Oblomov and all the old nobility that used to exist in the world from before the 1917 Revolution. Mostly we have a late breakfast and the midday lunch takes place about two and a half hours after midday. One hour before midnight my wife reads aloud a chapter from the novel, we share together. Mostly midnight is our bedtime.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

TxllxT said:


> Time for a telling poll:
> ....when one of you is a morning person and the other an evening person, how do you solve that problem?


Headphones.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Mostly midnight is our bedtime.


I mistakenly thought your tag line was "All we like _sleep_."


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm an evening person. My better half is not so I get to sit up till whenever I like catching up with the music I like and the films/t.v. shows I like. My wife rises early (around 6) to go and collect our granddaughter when we are on child-minding duties. I rise about 7.30. She hits the hay about 10p.m. whilst I usually put the book down or remove the headphones about 12.30/12.45. I usually get to sleep within half an hour. It works well for both of us.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Definitely a night owl, although I'm more of an afternoon person these days when it comes to activity. Like Ingélou, I tend to slob around in the morning. I'm a heavy sleeper and these days it takes me an hour or two to come to full consciousness. (The day the German electrician arrived quite literally 2 minutes after I'd woken up, it was good that he was a patient man as he had to repeat everything 3 times for the first half hour. I'd have struggled to speak English so soon after waking, German was downright impossible.) Afternoon is when I get things done and have the most energy. By the evening, all I want to do is stretch out on the sofa and relax. (If I'd been told when I was 20, that the day would come when I'd prefer a matinee to an evening performance, I'd never have believed it. How times change!) That said, I can potter around all evening and rarely go to bed before midnight, when I then read for a while.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Morning person, but I would say save the light for the EVENING. There's more to do when people are actually past the "sipping their coffee" stage.


----------

